# Chocolate Leucomelas history?



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Ive been researching Leucomelas, considering getting them as my next frog, ever since seeing the pictures of green footed leucs posted by Zbrinks in this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...import-dendrobates-leucomelas-green-foot.html. Ive been looking into the different morphs and one that I cant find much info on are chocolate leucomelas. From what I can tell, they are hypomelanistic and were not liked as well as the normal black and yellow morph. The web site of the original breeder, Patricia, is offline; As are most of the other links that I click on that are referenced to by various sites. In general it seems that most people who worked with them either bailed out of the hobby or dont list them as a morph they are working with. From what I can gather from conversations on dead threads, Patricia imported alot of frogs and founded a few lines of Tincs before selling off all her frogs and closing shop. Where the chocolates imported and represent a hypomelanistic population that hasnt been reimported? Or were they a random mutation that she line bred? So far Ive found two people who have chocolate leucomelas breeders, but neither have froglets at the moment. And one of the two might not even be working with them anymore based on the fact that their leucomelas page doesnt list them and I found their old add via google.
Can anyone elaborate a little on the state of this morph and if anyone is even working with them anymore? Thanks


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

From what I can tell, chocolate leucs initially were not very strong (ie the froglets were not living very long), so Patricia crossed them with other lines of leucs in order to produce stronger animals. I believe this is a simple recessive trait. Chocolate leucs are probably one of the best examples of designer frogs in the hobby.

Some people think chocolate leucs are produced as a result of nutritional deficiencies in the adults, as well. I've heard this from a couple reputable sources, but it does not seem likely with the majority of what I've come across.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

My understanding is that while chocolate leucomelas may occasionally occur in the wild, they are not, in fact, a distinct morph. Many breeders frown upon separating chocolate leucs from the nominant morph and treating it as its own individual morph.

While no one will criticize you for owning a chocolate leuc, you may take some heat if people find you have a vivarium dedicated to chocolate leucs specifically, if you're breeding leucs for the chocolate trait, or if you're paying or charging more for the chocolate leuc morph. Many (although admittedly not all) treat line-bred frogs (as chocolate leucs are) just about the same as outsourced or hybridized frogs. I suspect this is why you're having trouble coming across information (particularly current information) about chocolate leucs specifically.

If you do end up with a chocolate leuc or two I recommend finding some non-chocolates to put in the tank with them.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

When I personally first heard about them years ago I [incorrectly] thought they were a new morph and paid [dare I say....195$ each] for a group of 6. 

When later information became available about their supposed origins [designer] I lost interest....and have since sold off my group [Which I understand is breeding for one of the folks that has a 2.1 split off group]. 

Honestly they really are a nice animal. And were as vigorous and active as any other leucomelas. 

Interestingly they do appear to breed true with 100% [or close to it] offspring that are 'chocolate' in color, which seems a bit odd if they are a genetic mutation and line bred, but anyways....

I keep the Guyana banded leucs now instead


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Okapi said:


> In general it seems that most people who worked with them either bailed out of the hobby or dont list them as a morph they are working with....Can anyone elaborate a little on the state of this morph and if anyone is even working with them anymore? Thanks


Check out the post about them on pg 2 of this thread...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/63212-moving-clearwater-2.html


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

randommind said:


> Check out the post about them on pg 2 of this thread...
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/63212-moving-clearwater-2.html


 
Ok checked out the post... Any what are you saying?


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

randommind said:


> Check out the post about them on pg 2 of this thread...
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/63212-moving-clearwater-2.html


Thank you very much!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

There always seems to be a fervor for the new "thing" in the hobby and Choclate Leucs seem to have come and gone (though I'm sure some continue with them successfully). The "new" thing lately has been the Guyana banded leucs, which are a larger morph with solid banding (some call it the "poor man's Lehmani").

I have been raising standard leucs for 14 years (my first frogs) and I still love them very much. I do have the Guyanan bandeds and they are very sweet as well. It's all about personal preference when choosing which frog is best for you.

Good luck, Richard.


----------

